# Had an accident, thank god uber isn’t involved.



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So , was not fault in an accident at 3:00 am,

Long story short,

I went straight on green,

Florida driver #2 goes into the intersection and turns left.

When 2 cars attempt to occupy the same space at the same time it's a shower of plastic and screws.

Thankfully the customer I had in the car threw the other driver under the bus for me in every aspect of the investigation.

Cops show up.... they blame it on the other guy.

The cop points out my dash camera to the other guy and low and behold, he tells the truth and admits liability.

The company safety/insurance guy rolls in and takes pics while the tow truck is loading me up.

Less than 3 hours later I was cleared of the accident by the safety/insurance guy and I could (theoretically) be back on job already.

3 hours and I'm cleared to work, don't have to pay a dime Andy personal car isn't even wrecked,

It's good to drive a taxi yo..


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

never realized all this time you're a taxi driver not a Lyft Uberdriver makes me take a lot of what you say with a grain of salt


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

“Florida driver #2” ??

Florida drivers... ??‍♂??‍♂


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> never realized all this time you're a taxi driver not a Lyft Uberdriver makes me take a lot of what you say with a grain of salt


I am an Uber driver,
I'm on The Uber taxi platform.










See that?

Taxi is right on the list.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I have a question: if taxi is the most expensive option, why would someone choose a taxi over a normal Uber?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Glad you’re okay...you are okay right?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Glad to hear you are safe and didn't get injured.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Chorch said:


> I have a question: if taxi is the most expensive option, why would someone choose a taxi over a normal Uber?


And you see why I had to go back to August to find an Uber trip?

And it's not,

Select, select xl, black and SUV are more expensive.

Also ubertaxi doesn't surge.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Sorry didn't realize that


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I have a question: if taxi is the most expensive option, why would someone choose a taxi over a normal Uber?


It's not the most expensive option and the rider is fairly well assured of not hailing a dumpster on wheels.

Glad you weren't hurt, Stevie.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> It's not the most expensive option and the rider is fairly well assured of not hailing a dumpster on wheels.
> 
> Glad you weren't hurt, Stevie.


Also the cab drivers generally have been doing this for years unlike the Uber/lyft drivers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

When I owned multiple cabs I made money off of fault accidents.
Got rear ended. Adjuster "totals" vehicle.
Send waybills to the other insurance company for downtime (loss of business).
Was a true war. Usually got a check for between $6000 and $10,000 for a car which was worth less than $2000.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> When I owned multiple cabs I made money off of fault accidents.
> Got rear ended. Adjuster "totals" vehicle.
> Send waybills to the other insurance company for downtime (loss of business).
> Was a true war. Usually got a check for between $6000 and $10,000 for a car which was worth less than $2000.


The cab company self insures which means they have their own legal team for dealing with accidents.

That car has over 290,000 miles on it. More than likely it's going to get fixed.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Last update,

The cab company gave me a $38 credit because i couldn't complete my shift. (50% off the days rental)

So $38 off my rental for the next shift i work.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And as of the 19th that cab is back in service.

finally got charged for gas.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> It's not the most expensive option and the rider is fairly well assured of not hailing a dumpster on wheels.
> 
> Glad you weren't hurt, Stevie.


Yeah ok Taxis are the original DUMPSTER on wheels... That's one of the things that helped push Uber into being so popular with people...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> It's not the most expensive option and the rider is fairly well assured of not hailing a dumpster on wheels.
> 
> Glad you weren't hurt, Stevie.


 Dumpster on wheels? You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So , was not fault in an accident at 3:00 am,
> 
> Long story short,
> 
> ...


Don't pat yourself on the back, you're just at fault for not avoiding a crash. Professional drivers do not have accidents. glad you're ok!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Don't pat yourself on the back, you're just at fault for not avoiding a crash. Professional drivers do not have accidents. glad you're ok!


I generally agree that most accidents can be avoided, but earlier this year I got rear ended when I was stopped at a stop sign for a couple of seconds. By the time I realized he wasn't slowing down, there wasn't enough time to do any evasive maneuvers. My car accelerates too slowly.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I generally agree that most accidents can be avoided, but earlier this year I got rear ended when I was stopped at a stop sign for a couple of seconds. By the time I realized he wasn't slowing down, there wasn't enough time to do any evasive maneuvers. My car accelerates too slowly.


Point taken. There is no way to avoid an idiot ramming your car whether parked in front of your house or just waiting at a red light. 
but, when 2 vehicles are in motion and at least one driver is fully aware of all traffic, there is always a way to avoid a crash. 
This is a professional creed of a professional driver( one trained in the art of crash avoidance) not a cabbie(s) that call themselves professional drivers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Which of these is "avoidable" by a professional driver? Which situation did I not do right?

1
going straight on green, floridiot going the opposite direction turns left on green and doesn't yield, without a signal at all smashing into me. No indication at all he wasn't going straight.

2. Stopped at a redlight, got rear ended (and then they did a hit and run

3. Parked correctly at a 711 and lost a bumper to an idiot who was DUI and couldn't get out of the parking space without hitting me. ( I wasn't in the space next to him either)

4. I was going straight on green and someone turned right from the left lane. (No signal)



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Don't pat yourself on the back, you're just at fault for not avoiding a crash. Professional drivers do not have accidents. glad you're ok!


I had way way less time to react than you did there. If you were watching your peripherals you could see in advance that a car was coming and not slowing

I was under the impression we both had green and were both going straight and we would safely pass each other in the intersection.

Or at the very least he was gonna yield for me and not turn directly into me.



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Don't pat yourself on the back, you're just at fault for not avoiding a crash. Professional drivers do not have accidents. glad you're ok!


I'm going to draw a diagram when I get home.

wish I had access to the dash camera but I don't.



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Don't pat yourself on the back, you're just at fault for not avoiding a crash. Professional drivers do not have accidents. glad you're ok!


I'm going to draw a diagram when I get home.

wish I had access to the dash camera but I don't.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Chorch said:


> "Florida driver #2" ??
> 
> Florida drivers... ??‍♂??‍♂


Florida driver # ?, I corrected your statement.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Stevie, not meant to get on your case, as you well know Orlando streets, this is one blind (beyond blind) intersection doing about 25 mpg is why I was able to stop just short of hitting the idiot. 
Your crash looks to be downtown. Were you speeding, distracted, looking at babes? Lol
It doesn’t matter, you’re at “failure to avoid a crash” and most likely would have gotten a ticket if I were responding to investigate.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This is what the lights were when we entered the intersection.

HIS perspective
THE ACTUAL INTERSECTION.
HE did in fact have green
HE was not signaling.
HE did in fact enter the intersection BEFORE me.










My perspective

I had green I Cannot turn left. I was not signaling (not that it matters)









Without the other party signaling this is the assumed path that i thought the cars were going to take. my assumption was the cars would harmless move past each other.










This is the path's that we were _attempting_ to go.
(Ignore my inability to draw a straight line)









The cars aren't to scale, but i suck at this stuff. And this is like 5 minutes of effort.

Once i'm already in motion You can slam your brakes, turn left or turn right, or do nothing and proceed forward.

Based on the position of his car and the path that HIS car is going,neither turning left nor right will get me out of his path. Slamming on the brakes *MIGHT* have prevented at accident, had HE slammed on HIS,

HOWEVER this is not the case.

This is the actual angles and point of impact. His front bumper hitting right around my drivers side front wheel, 









ME turning left (see the purple line) would not have avoided the impact. It could have made it worse.

Me turning right (see the green line) would ALSO have resulted in an impact, unless he had slammed on his brakes. Which he didn't. It also *Ironically* could have made me _guilty_ of turning right without signaling.










So i slammed on my brakes (too late) because I assumed the other car was _not_ going to turn, due to a lack of turn signals.

How could this accident have been prevented?

The idiot in the red car could have waited until i was clear before beginning to turn. There is no left turn arrow making this a green forward light, not a green left turn light.

Had he indicated a desire to turn i might have slammed my brakes sooner, i also would have seen him entering the intersection turning and i could have braked instead of entering the intersection.

How could I have avoided this?

_Stopped on green_?

While going STRAIGHT.

There's two ways that the OTHER GUY could have avoided this, yielding to me, which he should have, and he got a ticket for, and not signaling, which he got a written warning for.

and the way i could have avoided this was to... _stop on green_ with no cars going the other way signaling a left turn..

Are you suggesting that i start stopping on green because the lunatic the other way might do something illegal?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> This is a professional creed of a professional driver( one trained in the art of crash avoidance) not a cabbie(s) that call themselves professional drivers.


Curious, where did you get your professional driver crash avoidance training?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chorch said:


> "Florida driver #2" ??
> 
> Florida drivers... ??‍♂??‍♂


55 mph in passing lane on interstate.
Alway( ALWAYS !) A FLORIDA PLATE !

( glad you are o.k. Steve.
Mess with the ' Corn
Get the Horn !)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Curious, where did you get your professional driver crash avoidance training?


I did however receive training in being a bad-ass as well as convoy defense tactics, however avoiding accidents is a tricky skill i haven't mastered. Floridiots keep inventing new stupid things to do.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> 55 mph in passing lane on interstate.
> Alway( ALWAYS !) A FLORIDA PLATE !


Welcome to Miami.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Curious, where did you get your professional driver crash avoidance training?


I took the EVOC in Orlando, which was mandatory for my job at the time.

Stevie, Jefferson st @ magnolia is not a street that you can travel faster than 20 mpg at that speed one can stop a car on a dime. 
always look at the tires of a vehicle, that is tell tail sign what a driver's intent is.
regardless, that area is a slow traveling traffic area. 
my question to you, did you get cited?
Btw good explanation of events.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I took the EVOC in Orlando, which was mandatory for my job at the time.
> 
> Stevie, Jefferson st @ magnolia is not a street that you can travel faster than 20 mpg at that speed one can stop a car on a dime.
> always look at the tires of a vehicle, that is tell tail sign what a driver's intent is.
> ...


No citation, no warning.

The other guy got 1 ticket and 2 warnings

Not yielding,
no turn signal
*License not in possession*

He also didn't brake at all leading up to it. He literally turned directly into me, my pictures aren't clear but he didn't *start* turning until well well after both of us were in the intersection.

And the light had been green for some time when I started into the intersection. I wasn't stopped on red before entering the intersection so i was going full speed at that point.

As i was crossing the cross walk i slammed my brakes, mere feet later is the travel lane on magnolia.








slammed on the brakes.

Grand total the cross walk until The point i got hit was less than 1 car length and like I said, i was going *full speed* into the intersection on green, not from a stop.

The thing about this intersection is how WIDE you have to make the turn because of the median on Magnolia, and you wait until basically the last possible point to make the turn so you don't go over the median.

When I personally make that turn i end up parallel and like 6 inches away from the cross walk going across Jefferson.

if you look at the first picture i took of where the car is when the tow truck is loading, the car is actually farther forward than where the impact occurred.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Also the cab drivers generally have been doing this for years unlike the Uber/lyft drivers.


The raison d'etre for the birth of rideshare business!

Question: Did you have to call you own insurance or the Uber insurance? Or both?
And since your taxicab was wrecked - was your personal car cleared to continue driving on the Uber platform?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

He’s in Orlando. The legacy of the Mears Disney Agreement from decades ago.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

everydayimubering said:


> The raison d'etre for the birth of rideshare business!
> 
> Question: Did you have to call you own insurance or the Uber insurance? Or both?
> And since your taxicab was wrecked - was your personal car cleared to continue driving on the Uber platform?


It wasn't MY taxicab.

Uber doesn't know jack, under the terms of their deal with mears they don't provide insurance.

The taxi company self insures, because it's cheaper to pay out $X in claims every year than to pay insurance company B to pay out $X in claims and turn a profit in the process.



TPAMB said:


> He's in Orlando. The legacy of the Mears Disney Agreement from decades ago.


Actually...

Mears was also dominant BEFORE the days of Disney around here. The cab company was built to service McCoy air-force base back in the 40s.










Dominant player in Orlando for 80 years...


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So , was not fault in an accident at 3:00 am,
> 
> Long story short,
> 
> ...


why tell him you have a dashcam? Let him continue to make his false police report so he can go to jail at a later date. That's a misdemeanor offense that carries jail time in most states.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> why tell him you have a dashcam? Let him continue to make his false police report so he can go to jail at a later date. That's a misdemeanor offense that carries jail time in most states.


I didn't say anything, the cop did it.

the mere presence of the dash camera cut out all the BS in a heartbeat.

the cop also had everyone in the investigation telling him the exact same thing.

Talk about making his job easy.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I didn't say anything, the cop did it.
> 
> the mere presence of the dash camera cut out all the BS in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


oh ok that makes sense. I take it that your dash cam was clearly visible to the cop but the other driver was initially oblivious to it?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> oh ok that makes sense. I take it that your dash cam was clearly visible to the cop but the other driver was initially oblivious to it?


He knew. The cops know the cabs are wired with dash cams and security cams.


----------

